# Exhuast question,replace mufflers with SLP resonators only?



## loki (Dec 31, 2004)

Ive been researching on several forums, and from I can basically gather, it appears that all the catbacks are not producing much power. I was thinking instead to just by the Loudmouth resonators for $149, and welding them in to get a louder exhaust sound.

What do you think, anyone do something similiar, I rather waste the money saved on a underdrive pulley and intake.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Take a serious look at the CORSA catback combined with LPE CAI and Superchips tning.


----------



## Frank (Jul 29, 2004)

I agree, most of the info I've read, you don't gain a whole lot of power with a catback. If you're looking for more volume, just cut off the resonators and mufflers and patch in some pipe. That's what I did. Talk about some volume. Needless to say I get a lot of looks when I start the car up..


----------



## 05GTO/DAYGTP481500 (Jun 28, 2005)

*O5 GTO Exhaust*

Same here but I didn't cut the resonator out I am saving my money for an x-pipe and some headers but for now I cut those titanic mufflers off and put some pipe up with some 4" tips sound a lot better :cheers


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I agree replace mufflers w/ 3"pipe and get LPE CAI.Its nice


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

after the cam package and tune, the stock exhaust is holding the horsepower back.

Had the resonators cut off this morning and the car is a little bit louder, but began to pull even more after about fifteen minutes of driving.  

Still, will probably go some route on exhaust, although I'd like to stay away from headers, if possible. Port the factory headers and better mufflers ?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

While your not gonna gain that much initially, the stock 2004 GTO exhaust sucks, it's so restricted!! I didn't notice that much on the Loudmouth I put on my car, and then I added a cai and longtubes and OMFG what a difference! If you plan on modding your car, I say buy the catback now and save for headers later.... this way you'll uncork some of it for future mods. BTW, I sell Corsa, Borla, Magnaflow, and SLP exhaust for the 04's at ungodly cheap prices so let me know if you want one! :cheers


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> BTW, I sell Corsa, Borla, Magnaflow, and SLP exhaust for the 04's at ungodly cheap prices so let me know if you want one! :cheers


How "ungodly cheap" are your Corsa sports catbacks for an '05?


Thanks!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*CAI & 3" Pipe*

I lopped off the mufflers on my '05 (see my gallery for picts). I also just put a LPE CAI on....VERY NICE SOUND. You will NOT be dissapointed. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> How "ungodly cheap" are your Corsa sports catbacks for an '05?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


799.00.... there is nothing "ungodly cheap" about Corsa, but I haven't found anyone this cheap...... :cheers
....BTW, I have it in stock!


----------

